# Angleing the Blade



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

On my blade there is three angle positions and I was wondering what positon everyone uses such as straight or 45 degrees to the right or left.

Adam


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Adamr88 _
> *On my blade there is three angle positions and I was wondering what positon everyone uses such as straight or 45 degrees to the right or left.
> 
> Adam *


If you have a light snow set it at 45* right or left and go up the center of your driveway and back down. You'll move a lot of snow in a hurry. In a heavy snow start out straight as you'll be pushing big piles and the banks will build up in a hurry on angled. After you have plowed your drive set it at 45* to get all the trailers you left with the blade straight. At this point you can usually go in high range.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Argee is spot on, but I would add some thing. First if you never plowed with a small tractor before, be sure to push the piles WAY back the first few times. Once the piles are there, your not moving them. Next, you will find with the blade angled, and heavy snow, the tractor will want to be pushed to the side wile you are plowing. Not much you can do about that, except add weight to the front, but can't add to much to L&G stuff. 

Heres an idea for you. Any way to add more holes to the angle plate on your blade? My Case blades have 5 holes, and I almost never use the full tilt hole.[around 45deg] Seems the mid way holes work the best for all around use.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Exactly. I plow with my little Craftsman LT and I then hit the bigger piles with the GT5k and the blower. That way, they don't ice up and cause the headaches I had a few years ago. We had heavy snow that iced the piles in place. I couldn't move the piles even with a snow blower. I now do it right away and I haven't had any issues. But I also have only used the blower two times now.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I angle when going up and down the driveway to push the snow to the sides. I usually do striaght when packing it back into the piles.


----------

